# Black Stool



## NateJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello. I had a question and was hoping someone with some experience could help.I've had black stool now for about 3 days. Dr. said it might have been from some Pepto I took 4 days ago.I've taken Pepto for years and never had that happen before now.I went to the ER this morning because my wife was concerned about it being blood. they did a sample, butcouldn't really get enough to confirm it or not. The card did show up positive for blood, but the ER Dr. saidit could be from a hemoroid, anal fissure, etc.. so they sent me home with a test kit.They did give me a massive does of Protonics (sp?) while i was there and offered to admitme, but with no real treatment plan I decided to come home instead. I guess my question is, should i be freaking out? is black stool a major concern?I had an Xray done to check for air in my diaphram, that was normal, I've had twoseparate blood tests done in the past 3 days and both show my blood counts as good.My stomach is mildly upset but not to the point that i think i would need painkillers.any help is greatly appreciated!Nate


----------



## Blue1987 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have read that black stool means that there is blood in your stool that is coming from the beginning of your digestive system. The blood in the stool turns it black when it passes through your system and meets up with your bile.


----------



## debbie38london (Oct 1, 2010)

hiya think you should have stayed in hospital to let them check you over prperly, black stools have blood in them , or have you eaten or drank anything that can turn your stools black, are you in much pain, get yourself checked over just to put your mind at ease better be safe then sorry x


----------



## NateJ (Feb 22, 2011)

debbie38london said:


> hiya think you should have stayed in hospital to let them check you over prperly, black stools have blood in them , or have you eaten or drank anything that can turn your stools black, are you in much pain, get yourself checked over just to put your mind at ease better be safe then sorry x


yeah. i did stay. They did all those tests and said they were normal. The ER doc said i should probably have an endoscopy done whichi just had one back on Dec. 28. He said it could be an ulcer bleeding which may not have shown up on my test back in Dec.So he called my useless GI dr. who said to send me home with some new prescription. sort of a protonic like the ones the pumped into my IV. geez i should probably quit smoking. My stomach doesn't hurt. just gurgling, a tad bloated. nothing preventing me from eating or drinking water.


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

I get this for a couple of days every so often, I mentioned it to my doctor and he didn't seem bothered


----------



## NateJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Miss_sarah89 said:


> I get this for a couple of days every so often, I mentioned it to my doctor and he didn't seem bothered


thats reassuring. thank you. maybe it will go away. hopefully.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Pepto can turn stool black and I think they even have a warning about it on the bottle. Your labs are good so I doubt anything serious is going on. You'd probably be having more symptoms if it there was something dire happening.Feel better!


----------



## NateJ (Feb 22, 2011)

BQ said:


> Pepto can turn stool black and I think they even have a warning about it on the bottle. Your labs are good so I doubt anything serious is going on. You'd probably be having more symptoms if it there was something dire happening.Feel better!


so I did the home kit and took it to my Dr. it was negative. no blood in stool.I stopped taking my PPIs and Questran two days ago. I feel like something i'm doing is tearing my stomach up but I can't figure out what.I'm down to 5 cigs a day. eating all bland diet at home, no eating out (thats 2 weeks) and my stomach still feels bloated and sour.I did have a normal BM this morning if somewhat small amount. Insominia last night too, probably becuase i slept for 2 hours in my chair beforefinally going to bed. I need a new GI dr. mine is useless. anyone in STL, MO or central MO area know a good one? shoot anywhere in midwest really.I would even be willing to travel.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have some tea and maybe try a Ginger Capsule and see if that calms things down in there.


----------

